# Face protection that isn't annoying??



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I recommend the search function.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I can relate, this has worked for me.

http://www.sunnysports.com/p-mhwwrb...ppel-bandana?gclid=CK3xn9XGrMICFRFhfgodVBIAVA


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

same as ridinbend just a different brand. I ride in -20 to -35, have the face cover held up by having my goggles over it, no fogging. I run the high UV not the cold weather. i find its plenty warm enough and bonus sun protection in the spring.

https://www.buyabuff.com/SUN-PROTECTION/high-uv/ACORN-UV


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you tried air hole? I just ordered one, hope it works for those really cold days.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

i found airhole didnt stay up all that well...thats with a helmet tho.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Banjo said:


> i found airhole didnt stay up all that well...thats with a helmet tho.


I got an airhole this season and am wondering this same thing. The snow here so far has been utter shit and I am not even sure the hill is going to open on friday..lol So I guess I am going to have to wait and see, but it seems like slipping down may be an issue. I like my buff, but if its over my mouth it just gets wet and frozen as fuck.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Banjo said:


> i found airhole didnt stay up all that well...thats with a helmet tho.



Your goggles didn't hold it up well?


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

My research lead me to buy an NXTZ Balaclava.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I use this and like it a lot: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0018BJSQW/ref=pd_aw_sims_1?pi=SS115&simLd=1


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

augie said:


> Your goggles didn't hold it up well?


they would hold it up at the nose, but my helmet would push it down at the back. I found it too bulky to tuck enough of it under my goggles and helmet to get it to stay. found the buff a nice balance of thin and warmth.

i totally get the same thing as atr3yu...gets wet and frozen, but i can always breathe thru it and i find it dries quick.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I grow a beard then use a yowie knock off on Amazon comes in like a five pack for a couple bucks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

midnightcaper said:


> I grow a beard then use a yowie knock off….


I have a beard,.. and when the temps are down in the teens or single digits. My face gets too damned cold. I have tried a shit load of these types of bandannas, balaclavas, face masks or tube things. 

I've tried used a dozen others from serius, coal,.. velcro closure dannas & face masks, etc! Tubes & buffs. For various reasons, I didn't care much for any of them.

I have only found two that I _really_ liked. I found the Serius "Snowdana"  (_…liked it so much I bought a second one the very next day so I always have a spare!_) and the Black Strap bala to be the best for me. Fit, function,.. dries quick.

Biggest plus for me with either of these is that when pulled up over my face,..? They are not so tight that they put a lot of uncomfortable pressure on the bridge of my nose! That drove me _CRAZY_ with some of the others. It got to be painful after a while!

The snow-dana and Black Strap clava, stay up without being too tight!
2₵


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm going to check those out thanks chomps. I should note it rarely gets that cold over here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

midnightcaper said:


> I'm going to check those out thanks chomps. I should note it rarely gets that cold over here.


...here's the link I forgot for the "Blackstrap Clava!"

Bought one of these last feb when the temps were -19° _before_ windchill!! (…and the winds were blowing 15-30 mph!) 

They were so picked over I had to settle for the funky psychedelic patterned ones. It did a good job without making it hard to breath.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...here's the link I forgot for the "Blackstrap Clava!"
> 
> Bought one of these last feb when the temps were -19° _before_ windchill!! (…and the winds were blowing 15-30 mph!)
> 
> They were so picked over I had to settle for the funky psychedelic patterned ones. It did a good job without making it hard to breath.


Yep!!!!! ^^^^^

I've had a few different types (AirHole included), and the BlackStrap is the best!!!!!

Even fits under a helmet cause it's only thin, doesn't need to sit ip under the goggles, never turns around ofr bunches up!!!!! A mate recomended one to me, and it's the best!!!!! 

* I also have a beard too, so I'm not sure if this changes the dynamics if ya don't?????


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a thin, Under Armour baclava(sp?). Works great, nice and thin.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

frankz said:


> I got a thin, baclava(sp?). Works great, nice and thin.


I like thin baclava too.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Banjo said:


> I ride in -20 to -35


damn. is that fahrenheit or celcius? i've ridden in -2 fahrenheit before and it was brutal on my face. i don't wear any face warmers or anything so i could barely talk because my face was frozen.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> *damn. is that fahrenheit or celcius? i've ridden in -2 fahrenheit before and it was brutal on my face. * i don't wear any face warmers or anything so i could barely talk because my face was frozen.


Actually,.. if you do the conversion, you'll find that there is less of a gap between Celsius and Fahrenheit down in those sub zero temps. -21°F is only -29.4° C. (for comparison 80° F is 30° C. )

Point being,.. °F or °C? -21° is *freakin' cold!!!*  Frostbit lips are no laughing matter!! (…nature's BoTox????) :eyetwitch2:


:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I have a beard,.. and when the temps are down in the teens or single digits. My face gets too damned cold. I have tried a shit load of these types of bandannas, balaclavas, face masks or tube things.
> ...


This brings up an interesting side topic about beards. IMO it's better to NOT have one, so the balaclavas, face masks, or neck gaiters work better. I've done it both ways and feel better without facial hair getting in the way.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been wearing this the past 3 seasons. Despite looking cold, it's actually quite warm. This picture was from a day with below zero F wind chill. Only issue I had was when I went inside for a beer break my face literally melted all over the table.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I did that 2 years ago... hated it. To each their own....

My setup for really cold days is a thin balaclava with a thicker neck gaiter over it. It's still not a perfect solution as the exhalation vapor makes it damp and it will also freeze. Seems I can't force myself to stop breathing through my mouth.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

deagol said:


> I did that 2 years ago... hated it. To each their own....
> 
> My setup for really cold days is a thin balaclava with a thicker neck gaiter over it. It's still not a perfect solution as the exhalation vapor makes it damp and it will also freeze. Seems I can't force myself to stop breathing through my mouth.


It's definitely all a matter of preference. I've tried countless face masks over the years and they always get wet and freeze and suck. I even tried one of those Air Hole masks that came out a couple years ago claiming it didn't get wet. Total BS. That mask got wet and froze faster than a standard balaclava. I've found the best way to get rid of the wet facemask is to ditch the face mask all together and grow a beard.

On extremely cold days I'll wear a Outdoor Research Ninjaclava, but I keep the face part pulled down, because like everything else, it gets wet if you leave it over your mouth.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> ...... I even tried one of those Air Hole masks that came out a couple years ago claiming it didn't get wet. Total BS. That mask got wet and froze faster than a standard balaclava. ......


Yeah, I suspected as much. I think I had one of those decades ago and found the same thing. It's been so long, I don't remember it well. 

I saw something like this on someone once, but it looks like it may be overkill ?

Talus ColdAvenger® High Performance Cold Weather Masks | EXmask.com

Edit: could be good if you are going for the storm-trooper look....
Edit 2: looked at reviews on REI, doesn't do too well......


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't stand anything that fits tight to my face, makes it feel like I'm suffocating. So I use Dakine bandanas, they keep the wind off but are looser and since they're open at the bottom they breathe and my goggles don't fog.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

deagol said:


> This brings up an interesting side topic about beards. IMO it's better to NOT have one


this is just plain blasphemy. it is never better to NOT have a beard. BEARD4LIFE!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Banjo said:


> this is just plain blasphemy. it is never better to NOT have a beard. BEARD4LIFE!!


I like being blasphemous...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Banjo said:


> this is just plain blasphemy. it is never better to NOT have a beard. BEARD4LIFE!!


I dunno man, I'm really starting to considering shaving mine after seeing people post articles about "Lumbersexuals" on facebook. Apparently little skinny bitch hipsters wearing flannel and growing beards is the hot new trend. I happen to have a beard and enjoy wearing flannel (that actually fits and isn't skin tight) because it's warm and comfortable. I also happen to enjoy not being trendy. The other day a woman at work said she thought I was vegan because I have a beard and wear flannel. I almost shaved right then and there.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> The other day a woman at work said she thought I was vegan because I have a beard and wear flannel. I almost shaved right then and there.


HAHAHA, i know what you mean man....but its a fad, keep the beard, the fad will pass and your beard will stand the test of time. popular or not, if you are wearing something (flannel, beard, suspenders, etc) for its functional value, you transcend the trend.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> I dunno man, I'm really starting to considering shaving mine after seeing people post articles about "Lumbersexuals" on facebook. Apparently little skinny bitch hipsters wearing flannel and growing beards is the hot new trend. I happen to have a beard and enjoy wearing flannel (that actually fits and isn't skin tight) because it's warm and comfortable. I also happen to enjoy not being trendy. *The other day a woman at work said she thought I was vegan because I have a beard and wear flannel.* I almost shaved right then and there.


Tell her you only eat beaver, cat and cougar!  :laugh:

_ …and stop wearin' the skinny fit jeans!_ I know it's trendy, but guys,…?? You look like skinny little bitches wearing those!! It's like hippy dudes who spent the 60's & early 70's wearing hip huggers! (_Robert Plant was the last one to really get away with that and still,.. he looked like a fruit in them to me!_) :lol:

Seriously tho,.. seems to me the "hipsters" are doing the whole Handlebar stash & styled beard thing, aren't they? Those are the pictures I've seen. Those poofters are easy enough to spot a mile off! :laugh:

I've had the beard and stash since I was in the Navy! I refuse to shave cuz some trendy little dweebs want to claim the style for themselves. I don't wear it for style,.. I wear it cuz it's who I am! (…besides, I'm Fugly as Uck without it! :lol: ) 
:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

If you guys love your beards so much, then you should keep them. I wouldn't let current trends sway me either way... 

back on topic: I have also been looking at new options for face protection and have not found anything I like.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> I dunno man, I'm really starting to considering shaving mine after seeing people post articles about "Lumbersexuals" on facebook. Apparently little skinny bitch hipsters wearing flannel and growing beards is the hot new trend. I happen to have a beard and enjoy wearing flannel (that actually fits and isn't skin tight) because it's warm and comfortable. I also happen to enjoy not being trendy. The other day a woman at work said she thought I was vegan because I have a beard and wear flannel. I almost shaved right then and there.


Man, I live in Williamsburg. That's all I see. I also have a beard which makes me angry because these dudes give beards a bad name. :finger1: They think it makes them look intellectual, and the flannel serves no purpose other than everyone here likes to dress like its the 80s or whatever and they think it looks good. I was talking to a guy who went to SIA and he said one of the main target markets coming up was the "Urban Woodsman". People that buy technical outerwear, or dress like they live in the mountains, and never leave the city let alone their neighborhood. This place is unreal. :facepalm1: 

On another note, i really like the Mons Royale merino neckwarmer. Gets a little wet from breath (what doesn't) but doesn't freeze and i just flip it around halfway through the day to get a dry spot. Or you can just keep turning it to get new dry spots. Nice and warm and soft and doesn't bother my beard!:happy:

Neckwarmer - Black


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> ….back on topic: I have also been looking at new options for face protection and have not found anything I like.


The Blackstrap is not bad at all! Of course, anything going over your mouth during high levels of physical activity is going to suffer _some_ from moisture retention. No way around that 100%. But I have found that some are far worse than others. 

I liked the Blackstrap model I linked to because it is hinged for the nose/face covering portion and that can be easily dropped down on or under the chin. It is kept close enough to the body that I really didn't find it to suffer too much from freezing up when I did that. (_remember,.. I bought the damned thing cuz it was -35° that trip!_) Plus it is light enough material that unlike my others, I didn't need to pull it down very often! Really only did so once indoors! And then it dried quickly.

I did not find it to be quite as "windproof" as claimed tho. It is pretty wind resistant just not wind proof. It was blowin' to beat the band tho too, so! :dunno:

I don't like too much pressure on my nose,.. I don't like feeling suffocated or labored breathing thru thick wet material. I don't like the velcro back, around the neck fitting versions of _any_ of the bandanna's or face masks! I don't like the wet frozen block of ice around my chin that some of these become after breathing thru them! I definitely don't like my face being too cold or getting frozen & frost bite! 

So,.. after all that fussy, pussy little primadonna bullshit,..  The Snowdana and the Blackstrap are the two that I thought worked best in cold, really cold, and "_Fucking Colder 'n' All Fucking Hell_" conditions! For me anyway!
:hairy:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

This is what I like, fleece lined

Amazon.com: Dakine Desparado Protective Bandana (Black Pinstripe, One Size): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!

Beardski Biker - Store


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Actually,.. if you do the conversion, you'll find that there is less of a gap between Celsius and Fahrenheit down in those sub zero temps. -21°F is only -29.4° C. (for comparison 80° F is 30° C. )
> 
> Point being,.. °F or °C? -21° is *freakin' cold!!!*  Frostbit lips are no laughing matter!! (…nature's BoTox????) :eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...


math? who wants to do math? i actually didn't know that. i thought the gap would be farther apart. that's crazy. i'm usually pretty good with the cold but -21? pass. montana must feel like a tropical paradise compared to that lol.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm usually pretty good with the cold but -21? pass. montana must feel like a tropical paradise compared to that lol.


Thats cute. 

- Canadians who snowboard at colder than -30 :hairy:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Thats cute.
> 
> - Canadians who snowboard at colder than -30 :hairy:


Yeah opening day last year was -24c without the wind. First chair sucked pretty bad, but once you did two laps it was all good.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Glidinhigh said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!
> 
> Beardski Biker - Store


LMAO... that thing is awesome...



chomps1211 said:


> The Blackstrap is not bad at all! Of course, anything going over your mouth during high levels of physical activity is going to suffer _some_ from moisture retention. No way around that 100%. But I have found that some are far worse than others.
> 
> I liked the Blackstrap model I linked to because it is hinged for the nose/face covering portion and that can be easily dropped down on or under the chin. It is kept close enough to the body that I really didn't find it to suffer too much from freezing up when I did that. ...


interesting Chomps... it looks too thin to be very warm (but I know looks can deceive). Funny that the link you posted doesn't have a plain black one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden in -40f temps. Thermicare heat wraps as body warmers and a hardshell Phunkshun. If you want mouth coverage without constriction get a separated balaclava or the new Anon goggle with magnet face mask. That is actually the only way I'll ever get my nose covered actually.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> LMAO... that thing is awesome...


+1
I've seen shorter versions of that on the hill, but I like that biker beard better than any others I've seen! lol




deagol said:


> ….interesting Chomps... it looks too thin to be very warm (but I know looks can deceive). Funny that the link you posted doesn't have a plain black one.


Yeah,.. I would have preferred a plain black one as well. They have one as a regular old traditional balaclava, but it isn't hinged at the face like this model. That limits it's convenience and function to my mind. I like this one and some of the white & digital camo patterns aren't too funky. 

To give you an idea of what I really think of them,.. The _ONLY_ color left at the shop was this "The Feather!" Kind of fruity, girly colored pattern, IMO. 

I bought it with the understanding that if I didn't absolutely LOVE it,..? I was returning the poofty looking thing for a refund. It's still in my gear bag as I type this! :facepalm1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Chomps,

I actually like the design/construction of the Blackstrap. There are maybe 2 patterns I could live with, but would prefer a design like this in black, if available. I know you touched on it's vapor dispersing a bit... it's not 100% effective, and that is to be expected. 

But, how much does it ice up and stay wet compared to something like capaliene (if you have used that) ???

Thanks, by the way ..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…lest you think I was just kidding about having tried a ton of these freakin' things. They are not pictured here, but I also have the Serius neoprene half mask, and the Neoprene faced full balaclava. Neither of which fit great over my nose & chin. That created pressure points over the course of a day and I would rip the damned things off.

The first two pics here are both Serius velcro back bandanas! I hated them. They both freeze up solid, comes loose at the back, the velcro tab is scratchy as fuck and wind get in and around it to my neck and face. The third pic, the red neck tube is a coal tube. OK, not great! 

The last two,.. the black and white ones, are the Serius Snowdana's! I like them a lot. They are a tube, but they are shaped with extra length like bandanas in front. They stay in the jacket and keep my neck covered. Even with my helmets chin strap, it is easy to pull up them up over my nose. Warm, not too thick, loose enough & easy to breath thru but will stay up over the nose when needed.

The last pic was just to prove I'm not a _total_ wuss and I am capable of being out in the cold with my delicate widdle features exposed to the elements! :lol:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

dermatone, forget facemasks 

what you do to your face the night of is more important

and drink water


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

Dunno if anyone has brought it up yet but...

Ruroc
Ruroc : Please Select Your Region

Iv used similar type of technology at work and it can be uncomfortable to some but pretty useful.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Even if it was -40 I would still have to laugh at the fool wearing that storm trooper set up.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Even if it was -40 I would still have to laugh at the fool wearing that storm trooper set up.


Fool here:crazy1: with one in white (snow trooper version) to sell.
Used 5 days only.
Half off the price for new!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Fool here:crazy1: with one in white (snow trooper version) to sell.
> Used 5 days only.
> Half off the price for new!


In all seriousness, how does that not restrict your ability to turn your head? I ride fast in the trees in our sidecountry and I'm pretty sure that getup would get me killed. Based on how it looks


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> In all seriousness, how does that not restrict your ability to turn your head? I ride fast in the trees in our sidecountry and I'm pretty sure that getup would get me killed. Based on how it looks


Apologies for the (brief) thread jack...

Everyone freaks about these things. Either love or hate it seems.
It's just a regular helmet with goggles, but has an attachable face piece. Nothing revolutionary except the face piece.
It doesn't restrict movement btw.

I couldn't get the face piece to sit properly on my face, so I have moved on.:happy:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I just use a buff pulled over my head but under my chin. works pretty well but not incredibly warm.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there is no one that loves or likes that piece of shit helmet that is good at snowboarding. 




no one.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

onthefence said:


> Everything I've worn to protect my face (from wind, cold) has either:
> 
> A.) transferred my breath up into my goggles creating fog
> B.) gotten wet from the moisture of my breath
> ...


 If you prefer face mask. Go with Airhole..or just make a few holes in the nose area and mouth in whatever you are wearing. Don't have to be big, just enough to let the air out. Alternatively make holes big and cover with meshed material.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> If you prefer face mask. Go with Airhole..or just make a few holes in the nose area and mouth in whatever you are wearing. Don't have to be big, just enough to let the air out. Alternatively make holes big and cover with meshed material.


Totally agree with this.
A series of little holes at the nose and mouth make a big difference in venting moisture from breath.


----------



## jackwilson (Dec 10, 2015)

Face protection is never annoying. Reading the above post wants to share that, even I am damn conscious about my face, beards and the importance of protecting the face which is essential. Beards being one thing I never shave off and make it look worthy and more trendy and stylish using beard oils and creams. I use useful source for my beard grooming. It makes my beards appear more good.Face masks are important as well.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

jackwilson said:


> Face protection is never annoying. Reading the above post wants to share that, even I am damn conscious about my face, beards and the importance of protecting the face which is essential. Beards being one thing I never shave off and make it look worthy and more trendy and stylish using beard oils and creams. Face masks are important as well.


Word, dude. Beard oil is the answer for stylish face protection. Apricot scrubs and mud masks, too.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone used the Anon MFI (magnetic facemask integration) at all? 

I can't really find any reviews on it, and was wondering if anyone on here has tried one with their magnetic Anon goggles. 

I'm in the market for a facemask and I have Anon M2s. Been looking at the Airhole airtime and some other the other suggestions in this thread. However, I can't really try these facemasks on before I buy, unfortunately.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

This Neck gaitor and Balaclava have worked pretty good for me when the temps went into the single digits or negatives. No issue with heat from my mouth going up into my goggles while I was getting blasted with cold ass wind. It did give some warmth, but my face was somewhat cold in areas. I recommend the balaclava for 14.99 w/free shipping since it also converts to a neck gaitor.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Check out phunkshun wear there made in co my local board shop carries them. Bought one on impulse last year and let me say, there awesome. No fogging, they dont freeze, and keeps your breath super warm.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just can't help but laugh that some people are basically calling these hipster flannel, skinny jeans bearded guys pussies, yet they feel a need to have every inch of their faces covered for the whole damn day even if it's not that cold out.

Maybe I'm just pissed that I can never keep my face covered all day because I always fog up no matter what, and I just hate feeling wet against my face. The only thing that seems to work effectively for me is a merino tube I can pull up on the lift or of it's extremely cold out, but when I'm riding it's usually down by my chin. But my nose is always exposed. Having said that I have never had frost bite on my face from riding ever. 

I would just rather deal with a little cold and be able to see properly than be warm and damp face with fogging goggs.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you wouldn't have those problems if you grew a beard


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I do have a beard...


----------



## Bronsononson (Dec 14, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you wouldn't have those problems if you grew a beard


I came here to say that.. haha


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

freshy said:


> I do have a beard...


oh. well i think we can eliminate the beards and flannel as the reasons for those people being called pussies


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

here's me last weekend. It was fucking annoying. The whole drive home water was dripping all over my shirt and crotch as my beard thawed out.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> oh. well i think we can eliminate the beards and flannel as the reasons for those people being called pussies


Did you get a little wind on your face?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> here's me last weekend. It was fucking annoying. The whole drive home water was dripping all over my shirt and crotch as my beard thawed out.


Apply a little nikwax beard conditioner next time.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

jackwilson said:


> Face protection is never annoying. Reading the above post wants to share that, even I am damn conscious about my face, beards and the importance of protecting the face which is essential. Beards being one thing I never shave off and make it look worthy and more trendy and stylish using beard oils and creams. I use useful source for my beard grooming. It makes my beards appear more good.Face masks are important as well.


Nobody noticed the year old thread was bumped by a spammer? 

Reported


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> here's me last weekend. It was fucking annoying. The whole drive home water was dripping all over my shirt and crotch as my beard thawed out.


You need to do this?????

Not only will it hold the water, you can use the water to make the noodles as well!!!!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing fancy here, I just went with this balaclava. I pull it up below the nose on the lift or when it gets really nasty out there, otherwise I pull it down below the mouth or even below the chin depending on temps.

Option Balaclava | Outdoor Research | Designed By Adventure | Outdoor Clothing & Gear


----------

